# Intrawest Resorts Holdings Inc (SNOW)



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Intrawest goes public



> Intrawest is a North American mountain resort and adventure company, delivering distinctive vacation and travel experiences to its customers for over three decades.
> 
> The Company owns interests in seven four-season mountain resorts with more than 11,000 skiable acres and more than 1,150 acres of land available for real estate development. Intrawest’s mountain resorts are geographically diversified across North America’s major ski regions, including the Eastern United States, the Rocky Mountains, the Pacific Southwest and Canada


 http://www.intrawest.com/

Intrawest Files IPO:
http://www.jeffharbaugh.com/intrawest-files-for-initial-public-offering-will-it-happen/

Shares down - NYSE debut:
http://www.chron.com/business/artic...-on-the-NYSE-5192716.php?World_Business_News=

Heavily dependent on weather and loaded with debt, but you get a chance to own a piece of the mountain.:encouragement:


----------

